# Margaret Rizza



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I've just happened to stumble across a new Naxos release of music by Margaret Rizza. It's a selection of sacred vocal music, performed by the Gaudete Ensemble, directed by Eamonn Dougan.

I don't know much about Rizza, she does not even have a Wikipedia entry yet. I think she does exist anyway. The Naxos booklet states that she was born in 1929, and that she was a professional singer for some decades. She also taught singing and founded a couple of ensembles (among them the Gaudete). Apparently, she only started composing when she was close to seventy.

Judging from the above mentioned recording, her style is somewhat reminiscent of renaissance vocal music, with a certain Pärtian twist. Very tonal, very calm and evenly flowing. Non-dramatic. Which is a great asset as far as sacred music is concerned.

The Naxos website promotes her as follows: "Hers is music of great spiritual depth and, whether a cappella or for vocal and instrumental forces, it generates a sense of lyricism and healing resolution."


----------

